# Schwann Sting 1980



## lemonpeelerman (Nov 22, 2018)

1980 Schwinn sting not sure if I'm building or not but looks to be in great condition


----------



## bikebozo (Nov 29, 2018)

Mine are 26 inch frames


----------



## bikebozo (Dec 15, 2018)

I have a blue and a silver sting ,both in 26 inch , both are set up different , 1-has a flip flop hub


----------



## dave429 (Dec 16, 2018)

Build it! Hope to see it complete one day. Love those frames.


----------



## Sperry (Jun 23, 2019)

still for sale?


----------



## lemonpeelerman (Jul 18, 2019)

Sure


----------



## Sayitsimple (Nov 16, 2019)

best bike I had as a kid


----------

